# New gun site



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like outcast has a gun site up and running. looks like very good pricing also. i was checking there site and clicked on the gun portion and it was live. just thought i would share the info


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

Suprman said:


> Link?


 http://www.outcastguns.com/
or you can go to www.outcastfishingandhunting.com


----------



## Prokrastin8r (May 16, 2011)

Lots of goodies on Outcast's website. Thanks for providing that link. I haven't been out there in quite some time- in fact it was strictly bait and tackle since I was last there. I see I'm gonna have to pay them another visit.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good stuff, and prices dont look to bad either, thanks for the info:thumbup:


----------



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice. Prices seem to be very competitive. Thanks


----------

